# Buffy rhe Zombie Slayer



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We had a Zombie Walk to benefit a local rescue. It was a lot of fun! There was a costume contest and games at the Zombie Olympics. Soleil entertained many in her cheerleader costume and helped round up Zombies!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, my three favorite things!!! Buffy, a Zombie and a GSD!!!

So clever!!!! I love it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cool,Soleil get those evil Zombies.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Someone just told me Soleil looked cute in the paper! Yikes! Maybe not so great a picture of a GSD with an arm in her mouth! She is very Golden Retriever like, but people won't know that!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's famous! Funny pic!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Just keeping the local streets safe!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

And, really quite sweet!










Whatcha got there, Nats??


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Tri-County Humane Society Zombie Walk - Rolla, MO - The Rolla Daily News

The local paper covered our fundraiser. There is this small group that makes great things happen for the no-kill shelter. Tomorrow we take animals to local university campus. Students miss their pets at home and "rent" pets. The university loans a room, covers the floor and all enjoy it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Buffy's sidekick in fighting off the apocalypse!

Thanks, Jinx!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Too funny!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love it!!! thats great!!! I'm with Leah on this one too on the favorite things! haha.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Zombies are so hot, right now!! Love the pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

